# Photo Paper Recommendations



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As my journey to be come a digital photo guru continues, I need some recommendations for photo paper. For normal printer paper I use the cheap stuff from WalMart. Thanks!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Not very specific about brands, I've used mostly HP paper, but to use their naming scheme there is Premium Plus Photo Paper (9 mil thickness), Premium Glossy Photo Paper (7.5 mil thickness), Matte (non-glossy) Photo Paper, etc. All the brands seem to have similar variations. You can probably buy 5-10 page packages of each for around $10 each so you could try them out without breaking the bank.

I've found there is little difference between the quality of the Highest quality glossy photo paper and the next step down glossy. But there is a big difference between Glossy Photo and Matte Photo paper. 

But the big question is what do you want to print, family photos that you want to frame, family photos you want to put in a photo album, or family photos you just want to put on the fridge??? Or maybe something totally different. And remember to set your printer properly. My first WASTED test had all type of paper thinking it was just photo copier paper (the better the paper the worse it looked) when I changed the paper settings in the SW, the better paper looked better. One of the reasons I went for my current printer was it autodetected the paper which saved me alot of wasted ink 

I say buy some small packs of paper and do your own testing (using the one high quality and one low quality image on all paper your are testing)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've always go with the paper made by the maker of my printer. HP for HP printer, Canon for Canon printer. I think the manufacturers paper works better with their inks...


----------



## mattmill (Aug 10, 2002)

What type of printer do you have? I does seem to make a difference with the same brand paper and printer. I believe that they have developed some sort of chemical reaction for drying the ink on the paper without banding. I use and really like the Epson Heavyweight Matte paper and I run it through an Epson 1280 and 820. 

Good Luck,
matt


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree, use the same brand as the printer you have.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The Printers and Printing Forum:
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1003
I suspect there may be discussion of papers on this site. You have to be aware of the possibility of lower cost papers fading over time (some fairly quickly). There is some paper out there that is dedicated for archiving.

I don't own a photo printer and have never used one myself, but have found the above site valuable in seeing ratings from heavy duty users.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well My printer is a compaq made by Lexmark. (Compaq IJ750 actually which I believe is the Lexmak Z42). Not sure if Lexmark makes paper. The photos will used to show off to friends and family and then put in a folder or something. 

Okay here's something different, how about postcard stock, to make my own mock postcards. Some of the pictures I took of downtown look just like postcards, I was amazed at how well they came out.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Lexmark does have its own paper. I'm sure you can get it at staples or officemax. You can search for it on Lexmarks webpage. I believe that HP makes postcard paper, and I'm sure other do also. You'd be best to check out your local staples....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm guessing that Kodak Photo paper will do a good job if the specific printer brand is not available.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I did a little experiment tonight. I have an Epson 785EPX and printed the same picture with Epson Premium Glossy and with Ilford Premium Glossy. I know Ilford is a big name in film, but not sure with printing paper. But the Epson print was 500% better than the Ilford. Better, brighter colors and no visible dots.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've found the same thing. Somehow the ink always adheres better on the manufactures paper...


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a Kodak PPM200 photo printer, which is made by Lexmark running Kodak software... this is one of those jobs with a screen that will print directly from memory cards.

As such, i use Kodak paper. I only use kodak paper because the printer driver I have is pre-loaded with definitions for the various types of photo paper kodak makes, so my sizing comes out perfect.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBKing _
> *I did a little experiment tonight. I have an Epson 785EPX and printed the same picture with Epson Premium Glossy and with Ilford Premium Glossy. I know Ilford is a big name in film, but not sure with printing paper. But the Epson print was 500% better than the Ilford. Better, brighter colors and no visible dots. *


Did you adjust the printer setting to Not use Epson Glossy paper and use a different setting for the Ilford? Only have HP, but they have different settings for HP vs non-HP paper and that can make a difference. Of course may not apply to Epson printer?


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe 'premium glossy' is the only option for that type. There isn't an option for brand specific paper.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, your printer really won't be capable of decent prints, like I emailed you - check out Ofoto. Another one to check out is Shutterfly, and there your first 15 are free (although I'm generally not as happy with their results). Both are actual projection photo prints on real photographic paper for 49 cents each plus quite reasonable (a couple dollars) shipping. Once you add up paper and ink, it's about the same. But the quality is superior, and they are archival-grade (long lasting, unlike inkjet prints which fade). They are also scrapbook safe. Because they are actual photos (Ofoto uses Kodak Duralife paper, Shutterfly uses FujiColor Crystal Archive paper)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Good point, something to keep in mind is most links used in ink jet printers are not UV safe. Meaning that they will fade over time if exposed to UV light. This is something that won't happen from your local Kodak developer. There are UV inks available, but they cost big bucks...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

They'll fade even if they aren't exposed to UV over a few years. They'll fade in weeks if exposed to UV. At least that's been my experience. I just don't think it's worthwhile to make home prints at the price of proper projection prints.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, for archival purposes, its best to send it out.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

But consider it works out to the same price James_F. When does it make sense (except in a hurry) to print it at home? And since (admittedly for more - like 59 cents) most 1 hour photo places can do the projection digital prints - why EVER print at home?


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

There are printers and ink available now that advertise archival quality, 50 years or more.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, but they cost more than regular ink. I'd rather just send it out. Or, you can just leave it on hard drives/cd-roms. The only issue with that is will anyone have a cd-rom reader in 10 years? Probably not. I have my thesis on an optical disk, but no drive to read it on. Maybe one day I'll spend the money and get it off, but I doubt it. My thesis might as well be written on punch cards...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I sent an order to Shutterfly last night at about 11:30. I just received an e-mail (at 10:15 this morning) from them stating that my order has been processed and will be shipped off to me today. Not bad.

I did 1 5x7, 11 4x6, and 2 8x10 for a total cost of $11.25 including 10 free 4x6 on the first order. I normally use an outfit in Geneva Switzerland, but I thought I would give these guys a try.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have been using Shutterfly for 3 years now and love them. I will never go back to using my printer for photo printing. After I got back from vacation, I sent them 93 photos to print on Sunday morning and had them by Wednesday. They also have some great online photo enhancing features (cropping, framing, etc.). 

Highly recommended!!!


----------

